# Weekly Competition 2020-52



## Mike Hughey (Dec 22, 2020)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results in three ways:
1. Select the "Competition" menu choice above; the competition has been integrated into the Forum. It will allow you to compete under your Forum username, with no additional login necessary. You will need to be logged into the Forum to use the integrated site. Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post on speedsolving.com or email Mike (MikeHughey1 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post in this thread, as usual.
3. If you have competed prior to the integration with the Forum, continue to use the old site. Note that no further accounts will be created for the external website; if you have not already competed this way, you should use the integrated version with the "Competition" menu choice above instead.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.
Redi Cube scrambles are generated using xyzzy's scrambler, which uses the older style Rubiks'kewb notation.
For Master Pyraminx, a "w" means "wide so that you turn 3 of the 4 layers. As with Pyraminx, lowercase moves are for the tips.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *U F' U2 F R2 F2 R' U R2 U2
*2. *F' U' R2 U R' F R2 U' R
*3. *U R F2 R' U2 F U F U2
*4. *U F U F2 R' F' U2 F R'
*5. *R2 U R U R2 F2 R' F R U

*3x3x3*
*1. *D2 R2 U2 L2 U2 F' L2 B L2 R2 U' R2 F2 R B R2 F' L D' L U
*2. *U2 R D' R B U' R B' L F' U2 R2 U2 R2 L2 F' L2 B' R2 F2
*3. *D2 L2 F2 R2 U F2 R2 D' U' F2 D B L' B2 F L' R2 F' D' R U
*4. *R B' U R D B U2 B' U' F R2 B2 U F2 R2 U' F2 D2 L2 D
*5. *B L2 B2 L2 U2 B' R2 B' L2 R2 D' F L R' U' R B2 D U2 F L'

*4x4x4*
*1. *B2 Fw Rw2 Fw' Uw' B2 Fw2 Rw' D' L2 Uw2 L' F' L' Uw' Rw' U L Uw' U2 Fw2 D2 Uw' Rw D' Uw2 R' B' F' U' L2 Rw B' Fw Uw U' F Rw' D2 U'
*2. *F R2 B2 F2 Uw L' D U' L2 Rw' D L' Rw' R D' R' Fw Rw' D L Uw L Rw D2 Uw' F' Uw' R2 B' Rw2 Uw' U2 B2 Fw2 Uw U2 F' R2 B Fw
*3. *Rw' F R' Fw' Rw Fw D2 B Rw2 U Rw U' B R' U2 B2 D2 Uw' U2 Fw Uw2 Rw' U' R D' Fw2 L2 B2 Fw' F2 Uw Rw' F2 U' B F' Uw B F' Rw2
*4. *B Rw D' Fw R Uw U Fw' D2 Uw F2 U2 B2 L Rw2 B Fw' L2 R D' U Rw2 U' R2 B R F R' F Rw2 B2 D2 R2 U' F D U' Rw R' F
*5. *Rw Uw F' Rw2 R D' F Rw' B' F' Uw2 L2 B' F' Rw' B2 Fw2 F' Rw B U R' D' Uw2 Fw2 D2 Rw' R2 Uw U' Rw R' B Uw' F2 Rw' Uw' B2 Fw Rw2

*5x5x5*
*1. *Bw' L Lw2 Dw Rw' D Uw Lw' Rw R Fw' Dw' L' Lw B F2 D' Uw2 U' B Dw2 U' Fw' D Bw' Rw' R Dw' Uw2 U L Bw' Rw B Bw L2 D' Uw2 U Fw2 Uw2 B2 R D Bw' F' Lw2 Rw Dw2 R2 B2 Rw R D' Dw' Uw U2 Bw2 F Rw'
*2. *U Fw R' B' Uw Bw' Rw Fw Dw' L Rw2 Uw' L' F2 Dw' F D' L2 Fw Rw D Uw2 Bw2 Fw' F L2 D2 Fw' L' B2 L' Bw2 L2 F' Rw D Rw' U2 Lw' R Bw Fw D2 Dw' L2 B2 R' Uw' F L Lw' Fw' Dw2 Fw2 L' Lw2 R' Dw L2 Rw'
*3. *Fw' Uw2 L2 Fw2 F2 D2 Dw' Rw2 U L' B2 Fw2 F' Uw2 Bw' F2 R2 Bw' F2 Lw' Rw Bw Fw D' B2 U2 Bw2 F2 L B D' Uw2 L' Rw2 Uw Rw D' Rw' Uw L U Lw B2 Uw2 Lw R2 Uw2 Bw' L2 Rw2 R2 Uw R' Bw2 L2 Lw D' Uw' Bw Lw2
*4. *Rw F' Dw2 Uw U2 Rw2 B Fw2 Uw Fw2 Uw R2 D Lw Rw U' R B2 Lw' Uw U' Fw2 F2 Rw Dw U2 L' Rw Uw2 F2 L2 Lw R2 D2 Uw2 Rw2 Bw Dw' F' Uw' Rw2 Uw U2 R Fw' F2 D Dw' U' B' D Dw' Uw Lw Dw2 Lw2 R' B' Rw2 Uw2
*5. *Fw2 Lw Uw' Lw' Bw D' Uw' U' B2 Bw2 F Dw L2 R' U' R2 D' Uw Fw2 D U Bw F2 Rw B Uw Rw Dw' F D2 U' Bw2 Rw2 R U2 Fw F2 Uw' R' B' L Bw Fw' Uw L Lw Rw2 R Uw B2 Uw2 Bw' L2 R' Uw' U' B2 Fw' L2 B'

*6x6x6*
*1. *3R' 2R' 2B2 2F2 F' R2 2F2 F' 3R2 3F2 D2 3U' 2U2 L F2 L' 2R' 2B2 U' B' U2 2L2 2F 3R' B' F2 2L' 2F' D 3U 2F D' L2 3F L2 2L2 2R2 R' D' 2U2 B 3F2 2L' 2B F' L2 3F 3R2 2R R' 2D 2U' B 2B 3F L 2L' 3F' 2F' 3U' B' 3R B' D2 3F' R D2 L2 D F'
*2. *2U U 3R2 2R' B' 2B' 2U' B2 2F' F' 2D2 2U' B2 2L 2D L 3R 3F2 F 3U R D' 2R B' F 2D' 2U 2B 3F L' 2D 2R 2U' 2L F2 R2 2B' D 2D' 2L2 2R2 R' 3U' 2L' 2R2 3F D 2D' 3U' 2U' U2 3R' 2R F' 2R2 F' D' U' B2 2B2 L 2B2 3F 2D' 3U R' 2D 2R 2B 3F2
*3. *2F2 3R 3U2 B2 R' 2B2 D' 2D' R2 2D L D' L' D' U' 3R D' 2D2 U' 2B2 2R 2D2 2U' U 2L2 2B2 3F F' 3R' 2R' 2F' D R2 B' D2 L2 2R' D2 3U 2B 3F2 D2 L' 2B2 2U2 R' 2U' L 2L D 3F2 3R2 U2 F2 2D' 2L2 3R R2 B 3R2 3U2 U2 3F' D' 2D' 2R R2 2D2 3U 3R
*4. *2R' 3U 2B' L' 2L' 2D2 3U 2B' L2 D 2D' 2U' F' 2D B2 U2 2B 3F2 F 2U2 2B' 2U2 L D2 U 3F F U' R' D 2D 3R B 2F' F R2 D' 2F2 F' 3R' 3F 3U2 2U2 L' 2L2 D L2 U 2F2 R 3U' L 2L2 3R2 F' 2U2 3R2 3F' F' D 3U2 U2 R2 3U' F2 2D2 2U 2B' L' F2
*5. *R D2 B 3F 2F F' 2L B' 2F L' 2B 3R2 2D' B2 F 3R' 2U L' U2 R 3F' D L' 2R B' 2B2 3R2 3F 3R' 2B F D' L 2R F2 L2 2R 2D 2F2 3U' U2 2R D2 2B' D2 2B' D 2L2 F' D2 B' 3F 2L' 2D' R' U' 2R 3U 3F2 2U2 U L 2F' L2 2R R' B 3R 2R' R2

*7x7x7*
*1. *D2 B2 3L2 2U' 3R' D2 2L' U2 F' R2 U' 2L 2B' 2R2 F 2D2 3D2 3U2 2R' B' 2F2 3L D2 2D 3U' 2U' 2B2 3F 3L' 3U' 3F2 2F' 2L2 3U' 3L U' 2B2 3B2 3F 3U2 2U2 2B' F 2R2 D' B 3R2 2U2 3F' F2 2L 3R2 2R' R2 D 3R 3U 3L2 U2 B F' 3L U' 2B' F D2 2L 3D2 2U2 3F2 3R 3D F2 2R' 3U U' 2F2 2D' 2R B' 3B' L2 D' 3D2 3R2 D 2U 3F 2F F 3L' 3F2 3D' U2 3R2 2D' R' U 3B' R2
*2. *3L 2F' D2 L2 2L U R' 3B2 L 3L B' 2B 3B 3F F' 3L F2 U' R' 2B' 3B' D' L 3L 3D2 2B 3D' 3U 3B2 3L' 3B' 2F D' 2U2 3L' 2R' 2D 3D' 3U2 2R2 2F2 3L U 3L2 3B 2F' 2D' 3D' 3F2 2D' 2B2 3L' F' L2 3F 3L2 R2 2D 3D L2 2B' 2D2 2U F2 L' 2R 2B 3F' D2 3U' U 3L2 2R' 3U R 3D2 3L 2D 2R 2B' F' 3D2 2L2 2D2 2F 2D2 F D 2R D' 2D' 3L' U' B2 3F2 2F2 U2 B' L 3U
*3. *L' 3F U 2B' 2L2 R' B2 L 3R D 2L 3L 3D 3B 2R' B 2L 3L2 3R B2 3U 2U U2 B L R' 3B' 2U' U2 B2 2B 3B 2R2 2B' 3B 3L2 2D' 3F' 3R' 2D' 3U2 2B2 3B L2 3R2 2B2 F R 2D2 3B 2L 3R2 2R' 3F2 2U' F2 2U' 2B2 3F 2L2 3D' 3B2 F' 3R' 2R2 2B 2R 3D' 3U B 3F' D2 R' 2F 3L 2R' D 3B 2D2 3B2 2F' 3U 2R' 2F2 R 3U2 2U2 U' 3R 2R2 3F' 2D U2 2L 3L2 2R2 2D2 R' 2D 2R
*4. *D2 L' 2D2 U2 B 2B 3B D2 3D' B U' 3F 2L' 2D L' 2R' 2B L2 2B2 F' 3L2 3B' 3F 3L' 3R2 2B' 3U' 2B' 3B2 2F' 3D' L2 2R2 2D2 L2 2L' 2R' 3F' 2U2 3L' D 2D' 3U 2U2 U2 3L B' 3B2 2F2 3L2 D' 3R R' 3U 2L' 3F' 3R2 2R 3B2 3U2 3L2 2B2 U' 3B' 2R2 U2 F L 2D 3D2 L 2L2 3R2 3D 3F2 2R' R B 3B' L' 2L 2R2 B2 3L R2 3F' 2F F D' 2U 3R2 2U' R' 3F2 R2 2D' 3L' D 2D' F2
*5. *3F' L' 2B2 2R D2 2D' 2U2 3R' B' U' 2L' 3B2 2L 3L' 2R 2D B2 D L 3L2 2F2 2D 3B' 3U' 2L' 2R2 R' 2B D' U' R' 2U2 L2 3L' B 3D' 2R' 2U' 3B2 3F' F2 D2 3F2 2D2 U' 2L2 3L 3R 2U2 F' L' 2U2 2R' B 2L 2D' 2U U2 R 2F' U' R' F 2L 3R D2 U2 B2 2B U 2B2 2F' F2 3U F' D2 2D 3U2 2U2 L D U 3R D' 2D 3R R D 2B2 2U2 B 2F F D L' 2R2 B' 3L D2 3D'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F U' R2 U' R F' U F U2
*2. *R F' R2 F' R' U R2 F' U
*3. *U F' R U2 R U' R' F R2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 D2 R2 L2 U' D' F' B L R' B D' U2 R L' D2 U2 L B Rw' Uw2
*2. *D U' B2 L U2 B L D L' F U B' F2 U2 F D' B U L' B2 U2 Rw' Uw'
*3. *F2 L F2 R F' L2 R2 B2 R F L B2 F U2 D' L B2 R U' R' U' Rw2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Fw' F' D2 B2 U2 L D L Rw2 Uw2 B2 Fw L' R B' R F2 L2 Uw' F R D2 R Uw R' B' F2 L2 R U2 Rw R' Uw U2 B Fw F2 D2 Fw D
*2. *B2 Rw2 Uw U' F2 U2 R2 D' Fw' Rw B' Uw' L B' Fw' D' B' F2 L' R2 Fw' L R' F' Uw' Fw2 F' D' Uw2 Rw D L R2 Uw' F2 R D Uw' Fw2 U
*3. *L2 Uw' L D R' Uw2 L' Fw R' B Fw F R D Uw2 Rw' D' R F D2 L R Fw Uw2 L' Rw U' Fw2 Rw' B' F' Rw Fw' F' L' Uw U2 Fw' D' Fw'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *D Fw Uw U' B Rw2 Uw Rw' R D' Dw' U B Bw2 Rw' Bw2 L' Lw Rw2 R' B2 Bw Rw2 B2 U' Rw2 R' Dw Lw2 Bw Fw U2 Lw2 Uw B Bw Rw' D2 Uw' Lw Dw' Rw Dw' F2 Lw2 D2 F2 Lw2 Uw2 U' Bw' U Fw R Uw' Rw' Bw Lw2 Bw F2
*2. *D2 B U B2 F L' F' Uw Rw' B' D F' Lw' F D Dw F D2 Bw' Fw' F D2 Lw R' F L' Lw B2 Fw' Dw2 Rw' Uw' R' F' Uw' B Dw' U' B2 R' D' U F2 Dw' U Lw2 D' Lw Dw' Lw2 Bw2 Lw' D' U Bw' L2 Fw U Fw2 Lw'
*3. *R' Uw2 L' Lw R D' Uw2 F' Lw2 R Dw2 U2 Fw2 D Fw' U' Rw2 B' L' Fw2 Uw' Lw2 Fw U F' Dw Uw' U Bw F' Lw2 Fw Lw' Rw' Uw2 U' Lw Bw2 U Bw Rw B Dw2 Rw' Fw' D' Uw' Fw' Uw2 Rw F2 Uw Lw Bw R' D2 Uw Bw U Lw'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' 2B U2 2F U2 2F2 D' 2D' R2 D2 2D' 3U2 F2 2R' R' B 2B 2U 3R B' 3F 2R' 3F 2D U' 2R' 3U' 2R' 2U' 2F' 3R2 R 2B2 D2 L 2F2 D B D2 3U 3R' R' 3U2 2U2 2R 3U 3R U B 2B R 2D L2 U' 2L' 2U' F2 D 2B2 D' 2D U' R U2 L' 2L2 2R R2 U2 F'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 2U L 3R B' 3F' L2 D' L2 R' B 2L' F2 2D 3R' 2B 3B 3D' U2 3R 2F' 2L2 2B2 F 2L2 3L 2U L' 3F 3D' L' 2R' 2B D' F 3D2 U 3L2 B2 2B2 F 2D2 B2 3U' L2 2R' 3F' U' 2F2 D' 2D2 3U2 2F2 2R U' 2L' 3L' D 3D' 2U U R 2U 2L B 3B 3D' 2B' D U B2 D' 3D2 R 2B' 2F' F' 3R2 2B 2F' 2U' B L' B2 3F2 3U' 2U' B2 D2 2D 3U2 2F L 2L2 D 2D 3D U' L 2B

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 U2 D2 L U F2 U' F2 R' D2 F2 D2 F2 B' R D' R2 D' R B F Rw' Uw2
*2. *R' F' R L2 B2 D' U R' F2 B D2 R F2 B D B' R B' F' R' U
*3. *B' F' D F2 B D U2 R U D' F' D R' U2 F2 D' R F' L Fw' Uw
*4. *U' R2 F2 R2 B' F L' D' F2 B R' F L B F2 L2 F2 D' U Fw' Uw'
*5. *F U' R' D B' R' L D' L' R B2 L2 B2 L2 R U2 F R2 B2 D F Rw' Uw'
*6. *U R B' U' B R D' R2 D U B2 L2 F' R2 B2 U2 L' F2 L' R Fw Uw2
*7. *B' U D F B U' F' D' U2 L2 U B U R2 L2 U2 B2 F' L' F' B2 Rw' Uw'
*8. *D2 F2 L F' L D' L2 F' U D L' R' U' R2 L' D2 B L2 U' L2 D' Fw Uw
*9. *F2 D U R' B R D R2 F2 R' U2 R D2 L2 D' L' U' B' D F2 R Fw Uw'
*10. *F R U2 F2 U R B L2 D2 R' B R L2 B D' R' L B' U B2 F2 Rw Uw2
*11. *D' L2 D U F R U D F' R' F2 U2 F U2 B' R B' R U2 D Rw' Uw
*12. *D2 L2 F' U' R2 F' L2 U' F' U' D2 L' D R2 F' L2 D F D Fw Uw2
*13. *L' U F2 R B' R' B R F B D2 B2 R F2 D' R F' L2 F R2 D' Rw' Uw
*14. *F2 U' B D2 U' B' L B2 L' B2 R U' F D2 U' L2 R2 F B2 L' Fw Uw
*15. *D' B2 D2 U' L F' D' B L2 R F B' U' B' F2 L U' F' L2 D2 Rw2 Uw2
*16. *U2 R2 B' F' U F2 R2 D' R2 D B2 U2 D' L2 F2 B2 R U2 L2 Fw' Uw2
*17. *F' B L2 R2 F R2 B L R F D R2 F2 R' F2 L' R' U2 R L2 D Rw2 Uw'
*18. *U2 D' R L' F2 L U2 B2 F2 R2 B' L U' D B' L2 D' F' D' B' Rw2 Uw'
*19. *B U2 R' L' U L2 D2 B2 F' D' U R F2 R' U2 R2 U' D L B2 U2 Fw' Uw'
*20. *U' R' D2 F' B L U2 L' R' U F D' U' R B2 U2 B' R2 L' F2 Rw Uw
*21. *F' R2 F' B D L2 D' U' R L D2 U' F U' B' D R2 L' B' R2 D Rw' Uw2
*22. *U' R2 U L2 U' B' L U' D' B U2 R' U' D L2 R U2 R L2 Fw' Uw2
*23. *L B' F R' D2 F R L2 B' R' D2 F' B' L2 R2 B U F U Rw' Uw'
*24. *R' U2 L' D L' B D F L U R' F' B' U2 R B2 L' R U D'
*25. *D2 R' F L' F2 B2 R D R L2 D R' B2 F2 D2 L R' D2 L2 U2 Rw' Uw2
*26. *R' B2 R F2 L' B2 D' B2 F' R' U R B2 R2 B' U2 F' R L2 U2 B Rw2 Uw2
*27. *B' U L' B2 U F L' B' R L2 F' L' F2 L' U' D' B' D R2 B' D2 Rw2 Uw'
*28. *D U' F U' F2 R B2 U' F U2 D' L B' R' B R B2 F R F B2 Rw2 Uw'
*29. *U F2 B2 U' R' D B F' L D2 R2 F L2 U F L R' B U2 D2 Fw' Uw2
*30. *L' U R D2 B2 F2 L' D B L' F' B' L2 U R' U R2 F U D2 Fw Uw
*31. *R' F D' B F' U2 L D2 F U' D2 B2 D L U' D B' D2 U F' Rw2 Uw2
*32. *D' L U2 L R D L R' D' F B D U' L' F' R U F2 B2 U Fw' Uw'
*33. *U L2 F2 B U2 D2 R2 L' U B2 U L' U2 D2 B R' F U D2 R2 U' Fw Uw
*34. *L2 D' B2 F2 R U2 R2 L2 B2 F U' F' B U' B' L U' R L' Fw Uw
*35. *D2 R2 L U R F2 U' B2 L' D2 R B2 F L' R2 B' F' R2 B2 Rw Uw2
*36. *B2 R2 D B' F2 R D2 B' U2 R F2 L2 U2 B F' L D' F B2 L Fw' Uw2
*37. *F2 R2 U' R F2 B U2 B' L U D' B2 F L D F2 D' U' F' B2 D2 Rw Uw2
*38. *U' D2 B F R U B2 F L' R U' L' B' U' L R2 F2 R2 B' Rw Uw'
*39. *F' U B' R2 F B' D L2 U2 B2 F' R2 D F' R2 F' B L2 D2 U Fw' Uw2
*40. *R U2 L2 R2 F2 U R2 U' F B2 L2 B L' R U2 R2 F R2 U2 Rw2 Uw'
*41. *B' U B F2 U2 L' R U B2 F R F' U F' L2 F' B U L' D2 U Fw' Uw
*42. *R' F' B2 U2 F2 L F U L2 D B2 R U' D' R' F L2 D R' B Rw2 Uw
*43. *U' B2 F2 U2 B2 L R2 D' B2 D2 F' R B2 D U L2 R2 B2 F U D Rw' Uw
*44. *R U2 D L2 F B2 D' B2 F' R' L' B L' U' F2 B2 D' F2 R' L' U2 Rw' Uw2
*45. *B D R2 U R2 F' B2 D' U2 L2 D U' L U2 R L2 B2 R' F Rw Uw
*46. *D F B L2 U F2 B L F U' F2 R D' B D2 L' U2 D2 L D2 L Fw' Uw
*47. *B2 D U2 R' F' B2 U' D2 F2 L2 F' B' D B F R U2 B U L2 F2 Rw2 Uw
*48. *B R F U' D2 L U2 D R F' R' F U' D2 F U F2 B' L2 Fw Uw'
*49. *B F2 U' D B' R U2 D' L F2 U2 D L F' R' L' B2 F D' U B' Rw2 Uw2
*50. *B U B U2 L2 R2 B2 F2 U2 D B D B' R D2 L2 R U2 B D U2 Fw' Uw'
*51. *L B' F L2 U' B' F2 L F D' U F2 R2 F2 B' D' B' F' D U' Fw' Uw2
*52. *R' U D B' F' R2 B L2 F U2 F B' L B2 L' F' B' L R Fw' Uw'
*53. *R B' D2 F' U F D U' B' F' U L' D F U2 L2 B' R B2 Rw2 Uw'
*54. *F R' B2 L' F L D' B' D F U D2 F2 U R B' R' L' B' D Fw' Uw'
*55. *R' B' F R' F L2 D B' L2 R' U' F' D' R' L2 B2 L B L' Fw' Uw'
*56. *R' B2 F' U B' R' F2 D2 R2 U F2 D2 L B' F2 R F' U2 D2 R' D2 Rw2 Uw
*57. *L U F2 D' B2 D B F' U' L B2 U F2 D B2 L' F R' L' F' L' Fw Uw'
*58. *F2 D L2 R F' R L' D2 L2 B' F D' L D2 U2 B U2 R2 F' L Fw Uw
*59. *B2 U' B R2 U2 L2 F' D' L' R D' U' L R2 B2 D B F2 L Fw' Uw'
*60. *B U' R D2 B2 D2 F L2 F' R2 F2 L' D2 U2 L2 R' B' F D R Fw Uw'
*61. *F L' F' B2 D R L F' B2 U D2 L2 D' B D U' B' D L2 U' B Rw' Uw'
*62. *D' B2 D L' D' L2 D2 R D2 L F U B' U2 R' U2 R' F' L Fw' Uw2
*63. *R2 B F2 U2 F' U' R L2 D2 U2 B2 D' L B2 F2 U' B' D2 L2 F2 Rw2 Uw
*64. *U F' U2 R F' B2 L U L D2 R B' U D2 F' D2 B2 F2 L2 Fw Uw'
*65. *R' U' L R' F' R F2 U2 D2 R' L2 D' U' R' L' D2 U R' U' R2 L' Fw' Uw2
*66. *U' L F' D B2 U' F L' R F' R D2 U2 R' D' F' D2 L2 B U2 D Fw' Uw
*67. *R' U2 B F L' R2 F B' U2 B2 D2 L2 U F2 D U' R2 B2 U D' Fw' Uw'
*68. *D R B2 U F' D' R F D B R' L2 D' R F2 L2 U' D' R Fw' Uw
*69. *B' U' B2 R2 D2 R2 U F L' F2 L' U R L2 B2 R L F2 R2 B' D Fw' Uw
*70. *D' U' L' R2 D2 F D' R' B2 R2 B D B R' B' R L' U' D' Fw Uw'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *D2 L2 D' B2 L2 D' U' F2 U L2 U2 B D2 F U B2 D B2 L D' F'
*2. *F2 U2 F' L2 D2 F D2 R2 F D2 F' L D' F2 L U2 B' L2 D F2 U2
*3. *D2 F2 R2 F' L2 B' R2 U2 B2 F U' F L2 B' D2 L' B D' B U
*4. *B' L2 D2 F' L2 R2 B2 R2 D2 F' U R F L D B2 U' R' U2 F U2
*5. *F L2 D2 R2 F2 L2 R2 D2 F' R2 U' R D F' L2 R F2 U' B' F2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *U2 R2 U2 B U2 R2 F2 L2 R2 B' F' L' F' U L2 R' B F D R2 B2
*2. *F2 U2 L' D2 B2 U2 B2 L B2 F2 D' B' U' F D2 F2 R U' L2 B'
*3. *D2 L2 D2 F2 D2 R2 B' D2 U2 R2 B' L' B' U' B' D2 B2 L2 D2 U' R
*4. *L2 B2 U L2 B2 U2 F2 D F2 R2 U B L2 F R2 U' B2 R D2 B F'
*5. *D2 U2 B2 F2 L U2 F2 R2 F2 L U L D2 L2 R B' R' U'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *R2 D2 U2 B' D2 B2 F' L2 B' U2 F2 R' D' L' D F U2 F U2 B' R
*2. *F2 U2 L2 F2 L2 R2 D2 L2 U' F2 U' L' D F L2 F L' B L' U' F2
*3. *D2 B L2 D2 B2 D2 B U2 B' U2 R2 D B' L F R' B L U2 R
*4. *U L2 F' R2 L' U' R D2 F' L D F2 U2 R2 D' B2 D L2 U R2 U'
*5. *D2 F' L2 U2 F2 R2 U2 B F2 R2 D2 U' B2 F' U2 L2 R D' R F2 U2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F L2 B2 R' D2 L D2 F2 L' F2 L2 U R B' U2 R B U B' D' R D R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F D R2 F2 R2 D B2 L2 D' U' F2 D L' D U2 R B' F2 D2 F' U F' R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F L2 U L F' L2 F2 B U F L2 F2 U' R2 B2 D2 R2 D' B2 D B2 R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *U' F2 U R2 U F' R' U R' U2
*3. *L2 U R2 U F2 D' F2 L2 U2 F2 D2 R' B2 R U' B R' B' L R2 D
*4. *L Rw2 D2 B Fw2 F' Uw' U' R' U2 Rw' B F' L Rw B2 Rw' D' B2 L' Rw Fw2 L R2 B D2 B F' R' B2 U2 Fw' L' R B2 Fw F' L D Uw2

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *R' F2 R' F U2 F2 R2 U' R'
*3. *B2 D' L2 B2 D F2 D' B2 D2 R2 U2 R' D' L2 R2 B2 F' D U2 F' U'
*4. *D' L2 Rw' R' Fw2 F2 R D2 Uw' B Fw R Uw2 L U2 R2 Fw' F U' R F' Uw2 L' Rw R D2 U' R' Uw' U2 L' Uw2 R2 U Rw2 Uw' L2 D R Uw
*5. *Lw2 Bw Dw L2 Bw' R' U' Lw B2 Rw Dw2 Lw2 Rw Uw' F R Dw' Fw2 Lw R B2 Fw' Rw Bw L2 F2 Lw2 Uw' Fw Lw2 R Dw Fw' Lw Rw' Dw' Rw2 D Bw L Bw' U Rw2 Dw2 L' Dw R' Fw L B2 U' Bw Dw L2 Dw2 L B Fw2 R U'

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *U' R' F U' R' F2 R2 U'
*3. *F' D2 F' L2 F2 R2 F2 R2 F' U2 F' D F' D' R' F' D2 B' L B2 F
*4. *B' Rw' Uw B2 L R Fw' L' Uw2 L Uw' F U L Uw' Rw D B' L Rw' D' Rw' R2 F2 Rw2 D' Rw2 Uw2 U' Fw2 Rw2 R2 D' U F2 Uw' U2 B' Uw2 B2
*5. *Fw2 Rw2 B2 Lw Rw D' L' Fw' D Bw Fw R F' Rw R' U2 F2 Dw Uw2 F2 Rw2 Bw2 F2 Lw Uw' Lw2 Rw' R B F2 Dw' R2 Dw2 Lw2 F' Uw2 U' Lw' D B F D2 Fw2 D' B' F Rw' F Rw Fw D' B Lw' Rw2 D Lw Dw2 Fw' D Fw
*6. *L D' 2B' 2F F' 2R2 D 2D' 2U2 U2 2B 3F2 D 3U 2U' B2 2U' 2F2 F' 2D L 2L2 2R2 D 3U 3F2 2U2 U L2 2L2 R2 2F 3R2 2R' B 2B 3F' 3U U' 2B' 3F 2R2 B 2F 3U' U' R' 2D' R2 D2 2R2 B' 3F 2L2 2U' B' 2B 2R 3F' D2 3R' 2D 3U' U' R' B' 2B 2D' L' U2

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *F R' U2 R' U R F2 U2
*3. *D R2 F2 U' B2 D2 B2 U R2 B2 D' R D2 B' U2 F U2 R' D' F L
*4. *Uw2 Fw2 Uw2 R F D B2 D Rw U2 Rw' B L' Rw2 D2 F' Rw' B' F2 D2 R2 D U B2 Fw' R2 Uw' Fw2 F' Uw2 R2 D2 R' Fw Uw L Rw2 R2 U' Fw
*5. *R2 B2 F R' B' Dw F' Dw2 Uw2 Lw B D2 U2 F2 Rw2 U' Lw' B2 U2 F R' Uw' U R2 F' D' Uw2 U' Rw D U' B' Fw2 F2 Dw2 Rw B Fw' Rw' R Dw' R2 D2 Rw2 Fw2 Lw2 Uw' F' Rw2 Fw2 Dw Uw B' F2 D' Dw2 Uw' Rw' D Fw'
*6. *L' 2L2 D2 R U2 B' D' 2R' 3F2 2L2 2R 2F2 D2 3F 2F2 D2 U 3F' 2F' 3U' 2L2 D' 2F F2 R' 3F2 2D2 B' L2 2R2 3U 2R2 R 2F2 F D2 3U' 2U' U' F2 3R2 2B 2F' 2R2 2F' F' L2 3U 2B 3F2 D2 U' 3R R' F R' 2B' U' 3R' 2B2 2R' 2B2 2F' D' B2 2R B2 3F' 2F' D
*7. *2R' B2 F2 3D U2 2L' 3R' 2R' 3U L2 B 3F' F U' 3L2 3F2 2L D' 2D2 2U 3B' U' 3B 2D2 3B2 L2 R' 2B' 2U B 3B 3F 3L2 D' 3D 2U U 2F2 L' 3L 2R' R' 2B2 3B 3F2 2F 2U 2B2 D 3R 2R' 3D 2L2 3U 3F' D2 2U2 3L' 3D2 2U2 L' R' 2F2 F2 3D' 2B2 3B' 3F' 3L' R2 3D 2F' 3U2 2U' 2R R 3F 3R2 D' 3U2 2R' R2 D' 2U' 2F' D 2B' 2L D' 3D L 2L2 B L2 2B 3F' D2 2D2 2U F2

*Clock*
*1. *UR0+ DR0+ DL1- UL1+ U4+ R5- D1+ L5- ALL3- y2 U4+ R1+ D5+ L4- ALL3+ 
*2. *UR6+ DR2+ DL5+ UL2- U4- R5+ D3+ L1- ALL4- y2 U2- R2+ D3+ L4- ALL3- DR DL UL 
*3. *UR4+ DR1- DL0+ UL4+ U5- R2- D4- L1+ ALL2+ y2 U2- R2+ D1- L2- ALL3- UR 
*4. *UR1- DR2+ DL0+ UL4+ U5+ R1- D0+ L1+ ALL4+ y2 U2+ R2- D5+ L3- ALL3+ UR DL 
*5. *UR3- DR3- DL2+ UL4- U6+ R4- D1+ L2+ ALL2+ y2 U0+ R3- D5+ L1- ALL5- DR DL 

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*2. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*3. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*4. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*5. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U R B L R' B L' B' l r b u
*2. *L' B L R L' U R B l' r' u'
*3. *U R' U' B R L' B L l r u
*4. *R' U' L R' U B L B' l' b' u'
*5. *U' R U R B' L B R' b' u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(-5, 0) / (-1, 2) / (1, 4) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 0) / (1, -2) / (-1, 2) / (1, 4) / (5, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (-4, 4) / (-4, 4) / (-5, 2)
*2. *(-2, 0) / (-4, -1) / (6, -3) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (1, -2) / (-1, 2) / (1, -2) / (-4, -1) / (0, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (0, -2) / (-4, -5) /
*3. *(-5, 0) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (1, 4) / (3, 0) / (2, -1) / (-5, 1) / (-4, -4) / (-3, 1) / (3, 0) / (-5, 2) / (2, 0) / (4, 0) / (6, -3)
*4. *(1, 3) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (0, -3) / (3, 3) / (-3, 0) / (6, 1) / (3, 3) / (-5, 0) / (4, 0) / (-1, 4) / (-4, 0)
*5. *(-3, -1) / (-3, 0) / (1, 1) / (0, 6) / / (-3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (-4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (2, 3) / (-4, 0) / (-2, -3)

*Skewb*
*1. *B R B U' R' B L' B U L' R
*2. *B U R B' U' B' U B' L R U
*3. *R B' L U' B L B L' U R L'
*4. *R U L' R B U' R' L B R' U
*5. *R U L B L U B' U L U B

*KiloMinx*
*1. * R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U
*2. * R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U
*3. * R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U
*4. * R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U'
*5. * R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U'

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *U' R2 F' R U2 R2 U' R
*3. *L' F2 D2 L' R2 F2 R' D2 B2 D2 R U' B F2 L' B' F' U B L' U'
*4. *L2 F2 Uw' F2 D' Uw Fw F Uw2 Rw R2 Fw' R' D' L R D' F' L' R Uw2 B D B2 D B2 R D Fw2 L D Rw B2 R Uw2 L' R2 Uw Fw2 L
*5. *Dw Rw' U2 Lw2 D' B' Bw' L' Bw U2 B' Rw Uw2 R' D' Uw R2 U' B Dw Bw D' U' L B' Bw' F Uw2 L2 F L2 Dw2 Lw' Bw2 D2 Fw' D Dw2 Fw Dw Uw' Lw' Uw' Lw R Bw' R2 D2 L2 Lw' R B Bw2 Fw Rw2 D2 L' Lw2 Rw F2
*OH. *U' B' L' U' R D R' D B D R2 D2 B' U2 R2 U2 D2 B' L2 B2 D2
*Clock. *UR1- DR1+ DL2- UL5- U5- R1+ D4+ L2- ALL3+ y2 U0+ R1+ D1- L0+ ALL5- DR DL 
*Mega. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*Pyra. *B' R L' U R' L B' b u'
*Square-1. *(0, -1) / (-2, 1) / (3, -3) / (5, -1) / (4, 1) / (-1, 2) / (1, 4) / (2, 0) / (3, 3) / (-5, 0) / (4, 0) / (0, -2) / (-4, -1) / (6, 0)
*Skewb. *U R B' R' U L' U L B R B

*Redi Cube*
*1. *L' B' b' B' r R f r' b' B' R' F' L R' B' L F L'
*2. *B l f l r R' F b f F' R F' L' R' B L
*3. *L' B l r R b l' r b' L B' R B F L' F' L F'
*4. *B' R' f r' b B' l' b B' F' L R B F' R'
*5. *B f' F' L' B R' l' b r R F L B L R F L' R

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Uw R Lw Uw' B' Uw Bw U L Lw' Bw Rw Uw' Rw Bw' Lw' Uw Lw' u l r b'
*2. *U' L' Uw B' Lw' U' R' Lw' U' Rw' B' Uw Bw Lw Uw' Lw Rw Uw' Lw Bw Uw u' l r' b
*3. *L R' Bw U L' R Uw' B Rw L' Rw' Uw' Bw Uw Bw Uw Lw' Bw u' l r' b
*4. *Uw Rw U' L' Uw' Lw Uw' Bw' U L B Lw Uw' Lw Rw' Lw Bw Uw Rw u' l b
*5. *Rw Bw' U' R Lw B Rw L' Bw L' Uw Bw' Rw' Uw' Bw Rw' Uw Bw' Lw u' r' b

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R2 D L U R D2 R U2 L U R D L2 U R D3 L2 U R U2 L D R D2 L U2 R D R2 D L U3 L D3 L U3 R D R2 D2
*2. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R D R2 U2 L D L D2 L U2 R2 D R D L2 U R2 U L2 U L D2 R U R D R D L2 U R D L U2 R2
*3. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R U L D3 R U3 R D L U R2 D3 L2 U R U R D L D R U L2 U L U R3 D2 L D L U L U2 R D R D L U R U L2 D
*4. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R D L U2 R D2 R D R U3 L2 D L D R2 D L2 U R2 U R U L2 D3 R U2 R U L2 D2 R D L U R U L D L
*5. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R D L U2 R D L D R2 U R D L U2 L D R2 U L2 D2 R D R U2 L D2 R U2 L3 D2 R U2 L D2 R U2 L

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F D B2 L2 D R2 B2 R2 B2 D R2 U F D' L2 F2 L2 F2 D' B' L' R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F D F2 U2 R2 B2 D2 U B2 R2 F2 R2 D R' B U B F2 L B L R2 U' R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F U L2 F U' D' L B U L' F' U2 R2 B2 L2 F' R2 F R2 B2 L2 R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F D F2 L2 F2 L2 D2 U' B2 D R2 D' R2 F R B' D B L' B U' L R' D R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F D' B' U2 R' U F2 U B2 U F' D2 F' L2 B D2 B' D2 F2 R2 D2 R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *U' B' R2 U R' U2 F' R' D2 R L2 U' L2 D R2 D' L2 D2 L2 U B2
*2. *D' B R2 F R' B D F R' B2 U2 R2 F' R2 F2 R2 U2 B' U2 F2
*3. *B2 L B2 L2 F2 D2 L' U2 R' F2 L' D' B' L2 B2 F L D' L2 B
*4. *R D2 R F2 U2 B2 R' D2 R2 F2 R' F U' L B' R U2 L' D2 L
*5. *D2 R2 D B2 L2 B2 F2 R2 D' F2 D F D2 L' F' U B2 L' F2 D' R'

*Curvy Copter*
*1. *UR UL UF UL UB UL UB UR UB UL UF UL UB UR UL LB UB UR UF UL LB RF UF UL UB LB UB UR UF UL UF RF RB UB UL LF UF LF UF UL UB UR UF UB LB LF DR DB RB UB UL DL UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB DB LB UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DF DL UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- UB LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- UL+2 UF UL-2 DR+2 RB UB+ DR-2 RF+ UR+2 UB RF UR+2 DL+ LB+2 DF+2
*2. *UF UR UB UL UF UB UR UF UR UL UB UR UF UB UL RF UF UL LB UB UL RF UR UF UL UB UR RB UR UF UB UL LF UF UR UB UR LF UF UR UL UF RB DB LB UL RB DB DF LF DR UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UR UF UL UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DB UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UF UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UL+2 LB UL-2 DR+2 DF LF+ DR-2 DB+ RB+2 UR RB+2 DL+
*3. *UR UF UR UF UL UF UR UF UB UR UF UB UR UB LB UL UB UR UF UR LB RF UF UR RF UF UR UB UL UF RF LF UL UF LF UL UF UR UB RB UB UL RB DB DR DB DR DF DL LF UF UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL UF RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- DL DR UF+2 UR UF-2 DL+2 DB RB+ DL-2 UL-2 UB+2 UL+2 UB+ DL+2 LF UF DL+ DF DL DF+ DR+2 DF LF DR DF LF+2 DR+
*4. *UF UR UL UF UR UF UL UB UR UF UB UR UB UL UF LB UB UL LB UL RF UR UF UL UB UL LF UL UF UR RB UR UF UB UR UL UB UR RF LF UL DR RF DB DF RF UR RB DR UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UR UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- LF RF UR+ UF UR+2 UB+2 LF- UL+ UB+ UL UB RB DF DR+ DB+2 DR DB DR+2 DB+ RB DB RB+2 DF+ LF UL-2 DF-2
*5. *UF UB UR UL UF UL UB UL UB UR UB RF UF UL UB UR LB UL UB UL UB RF UR UF RF UF RB LF UL UF UB UR UL UF UR UL LB RB UB RB DF RF DL DR DF RF UF DF LF UL UF- RB- UR UF+ RB+ UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB DB RB UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ LF+ DB+ DL LF- DB- DF UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- RB- DL- DB RB+ DL+ UR+ DB+ RB UR- DB- UB+ UR LB UB+2 RF DF-2 DR RB+2 DF+2 DL+2 DB+ RB+ RF LF+ DL+ LF+2 UL+2 RF- UF+ UL RF+ UF+2 RB+2 DB+


----------



## BradenTheMagician (Dec 22, 2020)

Quick question, since this competition started today, does that mean there will not be a competition next week since it would start on the 29th? or would it just be 2020-53, then the next one would be 2021-1 on the 5th (or 4th idk)?


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 22, 2020)

BradenTheMagician said:


> Quick question, since this competition started today, does that mean there will not be a competition next week since it would start on the 29th? or would it just be 2020-53, then the next one would be 2021-1 on the 5th (or 4th idk)?


I know that there will be a competition, but I don’t know which week it will go towards. I would assume it’s 2020-53, but, again, I’m not sure.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 22, 2020)

I just recently checked. 2020 is indeed a year with 53 weeks, by the ISO week date system. Since our code is in php and uses that system, it appears the competition will indeed have a week 2020-53.

We also had 53-week years in 2015 and 2008.


----------



## BradenTheMagician (Dec 22, 2020)

Mike Hughey said:


> I just recently checked. 2020 is indeed a year with 53 weeks, by the ISO week date system. Since our code is in php and uses that system, it appears the competition will indeed have a week 2020-53.
> 
> We also had 53-week years in 2015 and 2008.


yoooo nice, thats actually kinda cool


----------



## NevinsCPH (Dec 22, 2020)

Hey Mike! 
Thanks for running this for so long! I've been doing it whenever I can. 

This hasn't been mentioned yet so thought I ask, is there an error on 5th SQ-1 scramble this week or am I overthinking?

*5. *(-3, -1) / (-3, 0) / (1, 1) / (0, 6)* / / *(-3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (-4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (2, 3) / (-4, 0) / (-2, -3)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 22, 2020)

NevinsCPH said:


> Hey Mike!
> Thanks for running this for so long! I've been doing it whenever I can.
> 
> This hasn't been mentioned yet so thought I ask, is there an error on 5th SQ-1 scramble this week or am I overthinking?
> ...


Wow, that is strange. I have never seen a problem with this square-1 generator, and I think it has been in place since before I took over.

Since I am planning to move to WCA TNoodle-generated scrambles at the start of next year, I don't think I want to waste time trying to debug this.

Under the circumstances, let's just say apply the scramble exactly as written. So that means perform the slice move twice (meaning, effectively, do nothing) for //. It's a valid scramble that way. I'm very sorry for the problem.


----------



## NevinsCPH (Dec 22, 2020)

Mike Hughey said:


> Wow, that is strange. I have never seen a problem with this square-1 generator, and I think it has been in place since before I took over.
> 
> Since I am planning to move to WCA TNoodle-generated scrambles at the start of next year, I don't think I want to waste time trying to debug this.
> 
> Under the circumstances, let's just say apply the scramble exactly as written. So that means perform the slice move twice (meaning, effectively, do nothing) for //. It's a valid scramble that way. I'm very sorry for the problem.


Don't be sorry, I thought it was really weird too as it's the first time I see it. Not that big of an issue anyway. Have a lovely Christmas, Mike.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 23, 2020)

I did a database search. It turns out there have been 4 weeks in the past where we have had a similar square-1 scramble: one in each of 2012-17, 2014-08, 2015-13, and 2016-25. It has been 4 years since the last one.

So, it seems to have happened 5 times out of 2350 scrambles.

Very interesting. 2012 is when we switched to running the competition via the website, so the bug must have been in the initial square-1 scrambler, which has probably never been changed. But again, I think I will not chase the bug down, since I intend to be using TNoodle code for scrambles in the near future.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 23, 2020)

Mike Hughey said:


> I did a database search. It turns out there have been 4 weeks in the past where we have had a similar square-1 scramble: one in each of 2012-17, 2014-08, 2015-13, and 2016-25. It has been 4 years since the last one.
> 
> So, it seems to have happened 5 times out of 2350 scrambles.
> 
> Very interesting. 2012 is when we switched to running the competition via the website, so the bug must have been in the initial square-1 scrambler, which has probably never been changed. But again, I think I will not chase the bug down, since I intend to be using TNoodle code for scrambles in the near future.


Are you planning on switching to TNoodle at the beginning of next year, or will it be longer than that?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 23, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Are you planning on switching to TNoodle at the beginning of next year, or will it be longer than that?


My hope is to have the switch occur at the beginning of the year, yes. Still working on the code - hopefully it (and FTO support) will be ready by week 2021-01.


----------



## xyzzy (Dec 23, 2020)

Mike Hughey said:


> (and FTO support)


If enough people swarm the poll with "No" votes in the next two days, you might not have to get FTO ready!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 29, 2020)

Results for week 52: Congratulations to Luke Garrett, OriginalUsername, and ichcubegerne!

*2x2x2*(143)
1.  1.17 Mat XD
2.  1.50 Charles Jerome
3.  1.53 BrianJ
3.  1.53 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



5.  1.67 Batsy_who_laughs
6.  1.87 ExultantCarn
7.  1.96 asacuber
8.  1.99 dat1asiandude
9.  2.16 JoXCuber
10.  2.23 Christopher Fandrich
11.  2.27 Rubadcar
12.  2.40 Legomanz
13.  2.41 CubicOreo
14.  2.43 cuberonline
15.  2.49 PokeCubes
16.  2.53 NarenRameshB
17.  2.55 MrKuba600
18.  2.57 Logan2017DAYR01
19.  2.71 Luke Garrett
19.  2.71 JChambers13
21.  2.74 u Cube
22.  2.79 sean_cut4
23.  2.81 Rafaello
24.  2.87 Brendyn Dunagan
25.  2.88 mihnea3000
26.  3.01 NathanaelCubes
27.  3.03 cuberkid10
28.  3.06 riz3ndrr
29.  3.13 Imran Rahman
30.  3.28 Micah Morrison
31.  3.29 BleachedTurtle
32.  3.32 VIBE_ZT
33.  3.33 BradenTheMagician
34.  3.37 tJardigradHe
35.  3.38 Zeke Mackay
36.  3.39 Liam Wadek
37.  3.40 Antto Pitkänen
38.  3.41 BMcCl1
39.  3.43 Dream Cubing
40.  3.46 YouCubing
41.  3.47 KrokosB
42.  3.49 Cale S
43.  3.50 DGCubes
43.  3.50 MCuber
45.  3.52 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
46.  3.60 Cuz Red
47.  3.62 Fred Lang
48.  3.74 ichcubegerne
49.  3.80 Boris McCoy
50.  3.83 Sub1Hour
51.  3.92 Dylan Swarts
52.  3.97 abhijat
52.  3.97 nikodem.rudy
54.  3.99 Heewon Seo
55.  4.07 xyzzy
56.  4.09 Natanael
57.  4.11 BenChristman1
58.  4.13 DNF_Cuber
59.  4.26 midnightcuberx
60.  4.31 MaksymilianMisiak
61.  4.35 fun at the joy
62.  4.39 Neb
63.  4.44 FishyIshy
63.  4.44 trangium
65.  4.46 Adam Chodyniecki
65.  4.46 loffy
67.  4.47 Lilas ma
68.  4.51 KingCanyon
69.  4.54 d2polld
70.  4.58 abunickabhi
70.  4.58 HelloKIMKIM
72.  4.60 Cooki348
73.  4.62 Parke187
74.  4.66 CodingCuber
75.  4.71 Delta Phi
76.  4.76 João Vinicius
77.  4.84 vishwasankarcubing
78.  4.85 50ph14
79.  4.88 MattP98
80.  4.92 Utkarsh Ashar
81.  4.94 Harsha Paladugu
82.  4.95 Raymos Castillo
83.  4.99 Caleb Rogers
84.  5.01 Julio974
85.  5.05 tommyo11
86.  5.06 Ali161102
87.  5.23 TheCuber12345
88.  5.29 ProStar
89.  5.34 Nuuk cuber
90.  5.46 epride17
91.  5.48 Filipe Teixeira
92.  5.55 breadears
93.  5.70 wearephamily1719
94.  5.83 dhafin
95.  5.87 PingPongCuber
96.  5.97 BrodoTheDodo
97.  5.99 CaptainCuber
97.  5.99 anna4f
99.  6.01 NintendoCuber
100.  6.11 Paweł
101.  6.17 Bilbo7
102.  6.45 The Cubing Dufus
103.  6.71 ryan_soh
104.  6.75 Mike Hughey
105.  6.79 nico_german_cuber
106.  6.92 Swamp347
107.  6.94 Lewis
108.  7.19 Theo1409
109.  7.22 HippieCuber
110.  7.31 Nika
111.  7.38 Axel Lönnstedt
111.  7.38 HKspeed.com
113.  7.43 ImmolatedMarmoset
114.  7.48 NaterTater23
114.  7.48 crazykitten499
116.  7.55 joshsailscga
117.  7.56 MrLunarWolf
118.  7.84 SanDro
119.  7.92 linus.sch
120.  7.94 LittleLumos
121.  8.14 DiamondGolem12
122.  8.18 nevinscph
123.  8.41 Rubika-37-021204
124.  8.46 KarlMarcus11
125.  8.50 Jrg
126.  8.53 feli.cubes
127.  8.83 MarkA64
128.  8.89 One Wheel
129.  8.98 sporteisvogel
130.  10.88 thomas.sch
131.  11.12 cubeyinnit
132.  11.21 KyleTheCuber
133.  11.87 edd_dib
134.  11.92 Jacck
135.  12.16 Joshua smith the cuber
136.  13.99 PCCuber
137.  15.58 Curtis
138.  16.88 Justplayingwithx
139.  17.01 KP-20359
140.  18.06 flyingk
141.  18.29 MatsBergsten
142.  18.77 MarcoKiel7
143.  21.08 Ace19212


*3x3x3*(174)
1.  6.86 Luke Garrett
2.  7.06 dat1asiandude
3.  7.11 gottagitgud


Spoiler



4.  7.38 OriginalUsername
5.  7.72 tJardigradHe
6.  7.74 cuberonline
7.  7.81 riz3ndrr
8.  7.86 BrianJ
9.  7.88 ExultantCarn
10.  8.15 Micah Morrison
11.  8.19 Christopher Fandrich
12.  8.24 thecubingwizard
13.  8.29 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
14.  8.39 Charles Jerome
15.  8.48 JChambers13
16.  8.65 PokeCubes
17.  8.80 PratikKhannaSkewb
18.  8.81 Heewon Seo
19.  8.82 RealNaoh
20.  8.97 Zeke Mackay
21.  9.25 Rubadcar
22.  9.36 sean_cut4
23.  9.38 NarenRameshB
24.  9.39 BradenTheMagician
25.  9.44 Adam Chodyniecki
26.  9.52 cuberkid10
27.  9.58 G2013
28.  9.80 JoXCuber
29.  9.84 Brendyn Dunagan
30.  9.88 FishyIshy
31.  9.89 Cale S
32.  9.91 DGCubes
33.  10.07 fun at the joy
34.  10.16 jihu1011
35.  10.28 nikodem.rudy
36.  10.31 MCuber
37.  10.32 FaLoL
38.  10.36 Logan2017DAYR01
39.  10.38 MrKuba600
40.  10.40 Julio974
41.  10.42 Dream Cubing
42.  10.46 abhijat
43.  10.49 VJW
44.  10.50 Keenan Johnson
45.  10.52 Parke187
46.  10.60 ichcubegerne
47.  10.61 KrokosB
48.  10.66 tc kruber
49.  10.69 Liam Wadek
50.  10.75 u Cube
51.  10.85 YouCubing
52.  10.86 Harsha Paladugu
53.  10.94 vishwasankarcubing
54.  10.97 BMcCl1
55.  11.10 BraydenTheCuber
56.  11.12 Rafaello
57.  11.25 Cooki348
57.  11.25 BleachedTurtle
59.  11.34 MattP98
60.  11.39 d2polld
61.  11.40 wearephamily1719
62.  11.46 NathanaelCubes
63.  11.54 CubicOreo
64.  11.63 sigalig
65.  11.64 Boris McCoy
66.  11.68 cheaj99
67.  11.74 Neb
68.  11.81 tommyo11
69.  11.95 Raymos Castillo
70.  11.96 Fred Lang
71.  12.06 einsteiger
71.  12.06 Antto Pitkänen
73.  12.14 João Vinicius
74.  12.18 nico_german_cuber
75.  12.21 Imran Rahman
76.  12.30 Sub1Hour
77.  12.34 midnightcuberx
78.  12.62 Dylan Swarts
79.  12.93 ican97
80.  12.94 Utkarsh Ashar
81.  12.95 trangium
82.  13.27 xyzzy
83.  13.30 MaksymilianMisiak
84.  13.48 abunickabhi
85.  13.52 KingCanyon
86.  13.59 Delta Phi
87.  13.70 jake.levine
88.  13.73 Hunter Eric Deardurff
89.  13.81 Cuz Red
90.  13.93 Batsy_who_laughs
91.  14.05 Natanael
91.  14.05 Nika
93.  14.27 The Cubing Dufus
93.  14.27 Natemophi
95.  14.35 pizzacrust
96.  14.48 50ph14
97.  14.50 Ali161102
98.  14.56 HKspeed.com
99.  14.57 NintendoCuber
100.  14.59 DNF_Cuber
100.  14.59 epride17
102.  14.69 PingPongCuber
103.  14.82 CodingCuber
104.  15.06 Ditto64
105.  15.10 lumes2121
106.  15.28 nevinscph
107.  15.43 Bilbo7
108.  15.44 revaldoah
109.  15.49 thatkid
110.  15.54 Lilas ma
111.  15.57 breadears
112.  15.76 loffy
113.  15.80 BenChristman1
114.  15.82 CaptainCuber
115.  15.83 VIBE_ZT
116.  16.23 topppits
117.  16.34 ImmolatedMarmoset
118.  16.45 TheCuber12345
119.  16.49 nms777
120.  16.60 ProStar
121.  17.06 gamers652
122.  17.36 Swamp347
123.  17.39 Filipe Teixeira
124.  17.46 Petri Krzywacki
125.  17.47 edd_dib
126.  18.07 NaterTater23
127.  18.12 KarlMarcus11
128.  18.23 Mat XD
129.  18.52 HippieCuber
130.  18.59 dhafin
131.  18.61 Sitina
132.  18.73 SonofRonan
133.  18.90 TheSlykrCubr
134.  19.14 LittleLumos
135.  19.30 joshsailscga
136.  19.64 anna4f
137.  20.46 DiamondGolem12
138.  20.76 MJS Cubing
139.  20.99 MarkA64
139.  20.99 Lewis
141.  21.21 kilwap147
142.  21.47 Paweł
143.  21.61 ryan_soh
144.  21.92 UnknownCanvas
145.  22.04 Jrg
146.  22.84 PCCuber
147.  23.24 DavEz
148.  23.26 Theo1409
149.  24.00 Axel Lönnstedt
150.  24.02 Mike Hughey
151.  24.59 crazykitten499
152.  25.05 sporteisvogel
153.  25.09 One Wheel
154.  25.67 HelloKIMKIM
155.  26.38 feli.cubes
156.  26.40 Dutchy
157.  26.54 mattboeren
158.  26.62 calotret
159.  26.90 BrodoTheDodo
160.  26.96 AyushKathale
161.  27.41 Rubika-37-021204
162.  27.96 freshcuber.de
163.  31.22 flyingk
164.  31.86 Kai_Valdez
165.  32.11 Jacck
166.  32.16 MrLunarWolf
167.  32.18 cubeyinnit
168.  33.76 KP-20359
169.  39.01 Joshua smith the cuber
170.  39.07 MatsBergsten
171.  48.28 Ace19212
172.  55.75 Curtis
173.  1:04.61 MarcoKiel7
174.  1:09.51 Justplayingwithx


*4x4x4*(106)
1.  29.20 cuberkid10
2.  29.32 Heewon Seo
3.  31.09 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  32.45 Dream Cubing
5.  32.50 OriginalUsername
6.  32.92 thecubingwizard
7.  33.84 Micah Morrison
8.  34.29 Luke Garrett
9.  35.24 ichcubegerne
10.  35.67 BrianJ
11.  36.18 MrKuba600
12.  36.44 Christopher Fandrich
13.  38.11 Charles Jerome
14.  38.57 Zeke Mackay
15.  38.65 BradenTheMagician
16.  39.36 abhijat
17.  39.50 JoXCuber
18.  39.81 MegaminxMan
19.  39.96 fun at the joy
20.  40.41 MCuber
20.  40.41 tc kruber
22.  40.82 BleachedTurtle
23.  40.84 DGCubes
24.  41.80 nikodem.rudy
25.  41.88 sigalig
26.  42.76 Logan2017DAYR01
27.  43.94 Brendyn Dunagan
28.  43.99 Harsha Paladugu
29.  44.29 Rafaello
30.  45.09 Neb
31.  45.24 CubicOreo
32.  45.81 Keenan Johnson
33.  45.94 BMcCl1
34.  46.23 Dylan Swarts
35.  46.47 wearephamily1719
36.  46.61 Sub1Hour
37.  46.83 Boris McCoy
38.  47.03 YouCubing
39.  47.34 joshsailscga
40.  48.15 tommyo11
41.  48.45 abunickabhi
42.  48.55 nevinscph
43.  48.62 jake.levine
44.  48.63 xyzzy
45.  48.66 MaksymilianMisiak
46.  48.78 Cooki348
47.  49.05 VJW
48.  49.07 MattP98
49.  49.34 NathanaelCubes
50.  49.82 sean_cut4
51.  51.03 Ali161102
52.  51.18 nico_german_cuber
53.  51.52 epride17
54.  51.60 thatkid
55.  52.16 Raymos Castillo
56.  53.42 Imran Rahman
57.  53.73 Liam Wadek
58.  57.05 midnightcuberx
59.  57.72 edd_dib
60.  58.04 loffy
61.  58.32 u Cube
62.  58.86 topppits
63.  59.54 breadears
64.  59.81 PingPongCuber
65.  1:00.56 CaptainCuber
66.  1:01.81 Bilbo7
67.  1:01.86 LittleLumos
68.  1:02.16 Utkarsh Ashar
69.  1:03.65 Natanael
70.  1:04.24 d2polld
71.  1:05.09 The Cubing Dufus
72.  1:05.40 HKspeed.com
73.  1:07.93 Hunter Eric Deardurff
74.  1:07.99 Julio974
75.  1:09.24 KingCanyon
76.  1:10.39 NintendoCuber
77.  1:10.87 DNF_Cuber
78.  1:11.35 Lilas ma
79.  1:12.40 BenChristman1
80.  1:12.67 TheSlykrCubr
81.  1:14.22 Cuz Red
82.  1:14.49 einsteiger
83.  1:14.56 FishyIshy
84.  1:14.65 Batsy_who_laughs
85.  1:16.85 Petri Krzywacki
86.  1:21.04 Swamp347
87.  1:21.69 Lewis
88.  1:21.99 One Wheel
89.  1:22.90 Mike Hughey
90.  1:25.71 Delta Phi
91.  1:30.38 Jrg
92.  1:34.31 NaterTater23
93.  1:36.42 Paweł
94.  1:36.72 HippieCuber
95.  1:38.01 Rubika-37-021204
96.  1:40.13 sporteisvogel
97.  1:50.24 thomas.sch
98.  1:56.58 Jacck
99.  2:07.28 HelloKIMKIM
100.  2:18.41 MatsBergsten
101.  2:21.24 KP-20359
102.  2:56.35 ryan_soh
103.  3:04.19 flyingk
104.  3:50.05 Joshua smith the cuber
105.  DNF VIBE_ZT
105.  DNF Axel Lönnstedt


*5x5x5*(74)
1.  57.07 tJardigradHe
2.  58.49 Dream Cubing
3.  59.64 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  59.83 Heewon Seo
5.  1:00.66 Micah Morrison
6.  1:02.39 FaLoL
7.  1:03.68 JoXCuber
8.  1:04.09 fun at the joy
9.  1:04.51 Sean Hartman
10.  1:07.52 Luke Garrett
11.  1:08.58 ichcubegerne
12.  1:11.93 MrKuba600
13.  1:14.24 vishwasankarcubing
14.  1:14.51 sigalig
15.  1:17.56 abhijat
16.  1:18.12 DGCubes
17.  1:19.18 Keroma12
18.  1:19.29 CubicOreo
19.  1:20.10 MCuber
20.  1:20.57 VJW
21.  1:21.08 Zeke Mackay
22.  1:21.35 nikodem.rudy
23.  1:21.43 Christopher Fandrich
24.  1:23.01 nevinscph
25.  1:23.03 jake.levine
26.  1:23.50 tc kruber
27.  1:25.23 BleachedTurtle
28.  1:26.07 xyzzy
29.  1:27.11 BradenTheMagician
30.  1:27.46 abunickabhi
31.  1:28.98 YouCubing
32.  1:29.95 Sub1Hour
33.  1:31.28 BMcCl1
34.  1:31.83 NathanaelCubes
35.  1:33.11 Dylan Swarts
36.  1:33.20 sean_cut4
37.  1:33.66 joshsailscga
38.  1:33.97 MattP98
39.  1:35.54 PratikKhannaSkewb
40.  1:37.88 nico_german_cuber
41.  1:38.63 Rafaello
42.  1:39.45 Boris McCoy
43.  1:40.42 Liam Wadek
44.  1:47.29 NintendoCuber
45.  1:47.73 breadears
46.  1:49.40 topppits
47.  1:49.53 Imran Rahman
48.  1:50.22 tommyo11
49.  1:50.40 CaptainCuber
50.  1:51.76 Cooki348
51.  1:55.18 d2polld
52.  1:56.85 LittleLumos
53.  1:59.94 Utkarsh Ashar
54.  2:04.14 thatkid
55.  2:09.56 Lewis
56.  2:10.38 Swamp347
57.  2:12.55 One Wheel
58.  2:15.25 Delta Phi
59.  2:15.47 DNF_Cuber
60.  2:16.05 BenChristman1
61.  2:16.40 loffy
62.  2:22.40 Cuz Red
63.  2:24.66 HKspeed.com
64.  2:24.95 Jrg
65.  2:27.38 TheCuber12345
66.  2:37.82 Rubika-37-021204
67.  2:43.79 Petri Krzywacki
68.  2:50.12 Paweł
69.  2:56.94 sporteisvogel
70.  3:00.23 Jacck
71.  3:11.00 thomas.sch
72.  3:19.80 KP-20359
73.  3:34.96 MatsBergsten
74.  DNF Bilbo7


*6x6x6*(39)
1.  1:48.09 Dream Cubing
2.  1:56.62 ichcubegerne
3.  2:00.72 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  2:01.47 Micah Morrison
5.  2:11.41 Heewon Seo
6.  2:13.57 Keroma12
7.  2:17.91 xyzzy
8.  2:21.92 Luke Garrett
9.  2:26.89 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
10.  2:27.58 sigalig
11.  2:32.49 MrKuba600
12.  2:34.01 fun at the joy
13.  2:34.42 nevinscph
14.  2:40.45 BradenTheMagician
15.  2:40.91 YouCubing
16.  2:41.99 jake.levine
17.  2:42.69 DGCubes
18.  2:55.26 Zeke Mackay
19.  2:58.85 sean_cut4
20.  2:59.55 MattP98
21.  3:10.03 VJW
22.  3:11.11 epride17
23.  3:11.23 Liam Wadek
24.  3:22.00 Rafaello
25.  3:57.79 CaptainCuber
26.  4:05.15 LittleLumos
27.  4:07.83 One Wheel
28.  4:23.17 Swamp347
29.  4:27.48 Jrg
30.  4:37.76 HKspeed.com
31.  4:41.67 Delta Phi
32.  4:46.24 filmip
33.  4:51.41 Rubika-37-021204
34.  4:52.30 Lewis
35.  5:18.20 Jacck
36.  6:08.18 sporteisvogel
37.  6:30.87 KP-20359
38.  DNF Boris McCoy
38.  DNF MatsBergsten


*7x7x7*(31)
1.  2:16.47 Dream Cubing
2.  2:42.95 ichcubegerne
3.  3:04.73 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  3:27.01 Keroma12
5.  3:32.81 YouCubing
6.  3:33.94 sigalig
7.  3:37.39 Heewon Seo
8.  3:40.21 nevinscph
9.  3:43.80 Hunter Eric Deardurff
10.  3:46.61 Luke Garrett
11.  3:48.49 nikodem.rudy
12.  3:52.66 DGCubes
13.  3:53.83 MrKuba600
14.  4:29.83 MattP98
15.  4:42.12 VJW
16.  4:57.82 sean_cut4
17.  5:14.32 Liam Wadek
18.  5:24.20 CaptainCuber
19.  5:43.55 Rafaello
20.  5:50.57 Swamp347
21.  5:54.31 One Wheel
22.  6:38.93 Jrg
23.  7:15.20 Rubika-37-021204
24.  7:47.10 Jacck
25.  7:57.13 thomas.sch
26.  8:04.98 sporteisvogel
27.  9:18.01 KP-20359
28.  DNF Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
28.  DNF NathanaelCubes
28.  DNF Antto Pitkänen
28.  DNF MatsBergsten


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(39)
1.  5.22 JoXCuber
2.  5.98 Charles Jerome
3.  6.39 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  7.86 ichcubegerne
5.  8.29 crazykitten499
6.  8.48 midnightcuberx
7.  8.55 ExultantCarn
8.  9.14 NarenRameshB
9.  11.31 Luke Garrett
10.  13.56 u Cube
11.  13.86 MaksymilianMisiak
12.  14.19 Christopher Fandrich
13.  14.25 BradenTheMagician
14.  14.53 Dream Cubing
15.  16.56 sean_cut4
16.  17.96 DGCubes
17.  18.42 BleachedTurtle
18.  19.37 DNF_Cuber
19.  20.29 YouCubing
20.  20.41 tommyo11
21.  20.64 Adam Chodyniecki
22.  20.95 Bilbo7
23.  21.99 fun at the joy
24.  22.51 Micah Morrison
25.  22.70 MattP98
26.  25.01 nevinscph
27.  25.24 MrKuba600
28.  28.05 Mike Hughey
29.  30.25 MatsBergsten
30.  31.18 joshsailscga
31.  31.45 BenChristman1
32.  32.64 LittleLumos
33.  33.10 Paweł
34.  33.67 Ali161102
35.  50.48 Swamp347
36.  56.19 Jacck
37.  1:07.88 One Wheel
38.  1:53.56 Delta Phi
39.  2:35.98 KarlMarcus11


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(35)
1.  17.14 PokeCubes
2.  19.99 sigalig
3.  30.61 tommyo11


Spoiler



4.  33.38 ican97
5.  38.86 Keroma12
6.  39.80 abunickabhi
7.  43.40 MaksymilianMisiak
8.  47.17 Bilbo7
9.  49.70 YouCubing
10.  52.14 revaldoah
11.  55.74 MattP98
12.  1:03.24 fun at the joy
13.  1:23.54 Micah Morrison
14.  1:24.65 joshsailscga
15.  1:36.66 nevinscph
16.  1:57.40 ichcubegerne
17.  2:02.43 Mike Hughey
18.  2:05.56 Raymos Castillo
19.  2:36.66 PingPongCuber
20.  2:49.08 Paweł
21.  2:50.74 filmip
22.  3:16.66 Jacck
23.  3:20.33 d2polld
24.  3:58.93 LittleLumos
25.  5:50.67 DNF_Cuber
26.  6:02.62 Luke Garrett
27.  9:30.64 freshcuber.de
28.  DNF MatsBergsten
28.  DNF wearephamily1719
28.  DNF G2013
28.  DNF Delta Phi
28.  DNF anna4f
28.  DNF dhafin
28.  DNF DGCubes
28.  DNF BenChristman1


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(7)
1.  3:43.01 Keroma12
2.  4:12.57 nevinscph
3.  6:54.19 MatsBergsten


Spoiler



4.  8:02.31 Jacck
5.  DNF LittleLumos
5.  DNF Micah Morrison
5.  DNF Bilbo7


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(4)
1.  11:01.63 nevinscph
2.  13:28.47 MatsBergsten
3.  15:20.15 Jacck


Spoiler



4.  17:32.08 LittleLumos


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(3)
1.  27:29.61 nevinscph
2.  DNF LittleLumos
2.  DNF MatsBergsten

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(2)
1.  DNF nevinscph
1.  DNF MatsBergsten

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(9)
1.  58/64 59:06 sigalig
2.  30/33 57:49 Keroma12
3.  8/10 30:44 nevinscph


Spoiler



4.  4/5 31:21 Jacck
5.  6/10 58:13 PingPongCuber
6.  2/3 13:12 Paweł
7.  3/5 18:30 Micah Morrison
8.  1/2 11:48 d2polld
8.  1/2 4:19 MatsBergsten


*3x3x3 one-handed*(97)
1.  11.55 Luke Garrett
2.  11.96 Pranav Gadge
3.  12.48 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)


Spoiler



4.  12.61 tJardigradHe
5.  13.02 OriginalUsername
6.  13.08 riz3ndrr
7.  13.10 BrianJ
8.  14.05 PratikKhannaSkewb
9.  14.81 Micah Morrison
10.  14.86 Charles Jerome
11.  15.23 RealNaoh
12.  15.36 CubicOreo
13.  16.33 Christopher Fandrich
14.  16.96 G2013
15.  17.17 Heewon Seo
16.  17.19 MCuber
17.  17.27 Rubadcar
18.  17.31 midnightcuberx
19.  17.32 JoXCuber
20.  17.76 xyzzy
21.  18.04 cuberkid10
22.  18.18 Dream Cubing
23.  18.43 DGCubes
24.  18.77 vishwasankarcubing
25.  18.78 ichcubegerne
26.  19.28 Lilas ma
26.  19.28 YouCubing
28.  19.30 sean_cut4
29.  19.35 MrKuba600
30.  19.45 abunickabhi
31.  19.50 nikodem.rudy
32.  19.54 NathanaelCubes
33.  19.71 Zeke Mackay
33.  19.71 BradenTheMagician
35.  20.02 ican97
36.  20.67 FaLoL
37.  20.90 fun at the joy
38.  21.37 NarenRameshB
39.  21.47 Parke187
40.  22.34 PingPongCuber
41.  22.47 Boris McCoy
42.  22.50 KingCanyon
43.  23.03 VJW
44.  23.13 Cooki348
44.  23.13 Utkarsh Ashar
46.  23.34 Liam Wadek
47.  23.95 trangium
48.  24.39 Sub1Hour
49.  24.95 Rafaello
50.  25.05 abhijat
51.  25.30 Delta Phi
51.  25.30 Dylan Swarts
53.  25.48 BleachedTurtle
54.  26.29 Raymos Castillo
55.  26.51 revaldoah
56.  26.57 epride17
57.  27.03 Julio974
58.  27.11 MattP98
59.  27.30 joshsailscga
60.  27.70 edd_dib
61.  28.57 nico_german_cuber
62.  28.61 d2polld
63.  28.96 DNF_Cuber
64.  29.53 Swamp347
65.  29.55 tommyo11
66.  29.78 lumes2121
67.  30.17 dhafin
68.  30.19 MaksymilianMisiak
69.  30.36 ImmolatedMarmoset
70.  30.37 Batsy_who_laughs
71.  31.08 BMcCl1
72.  31.38 nevinscph
73.  32.16 Ali161102
74.  34.05 BenChristman1
75.  34.82 NintendoCuber
76.  34.91 freshcuber.de
77.  35.45 TheSlykrCubr
78.  36.91 loffy
79.  37.03 breadears
80.  38.87 ryan_soh
81.  40.94 LittleLumos
82.  41.09 Paweł
83.  43.76 Mike Hughey
84.  49.64 HKspeed.com
85.  51.18 HippieCuber
86.  51.54 Theo1409
87.  51.97 One Wheel
88.  57.21 sporteisvogel
89.  58.93 Jacck
90.  1:03.66 crazykitten499
91.  1:13.00 Rubika-37-021204
92.  1:13.27 KarlMarcus11
93.  1:14.06 mattboeren
94.  1:16.34 TheCuber12345
95.  1:33.50 MarcoKiel7
96.  1:42.14 calotret
97.  2:55.04 MatsBergsten


*3x3x3 With feet*(8)
1.  28.45 tJardigradHe
2.  31.00 OriginalUsername
3.  34.96 Mat XD


Spoiler



4.  38.42 DGCubes
5.  1:09.85 YouCubing
6.  1:40.23 One Wheel
7.  5:19.42 DNF_Cuber
8.  9:58.75 Paweł


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(12)
1.  30.31 fun at the joy
2.  37.65 ichcubegerne
3.  42.17 abhijat


Spoiler



4.  43.42 YouCubing
5.  55.02 DGCubes
6.  1:06.46 MrKuba600
7.  1:44.31 Sub1Hour
8.  1:48.58 joshsailscga
9.  1:59.69 Jacck
10.  2:46.76 CaptainCuber
11.  2:48.57 Paweł
12.  DNF MatsBergsten


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(5)
1.  24.33 (21, 24, 28) Mrauo
2.  25.33 (27, 25, 24) Cale S
3.  35.67 (39, 31, 37) Delta Phi


Spoiler



4.  DNF (36, DNS, DNS) BraydenTheCuber
4.  DNF (47, DNS, DNS) OriEy


*2-3-4 Relay*(59)
1.  36.83 Micah Morrison
2.  40.50 Heewon Seo
3.  43.76 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  44.63 cuberkid10
5.  45.89 OriginalUsername
6.  46.05 MrKuba600
7.  46.27 tJardigradHe
8.  48.40 Dream Cubing
9.  49.47 Christopher Fandrich
10.  49.92 fun at the joy
11.  51.58 ichcubegerne
12.  53.94 Zeke Mackay
13.  57.18 CubicOreo
14.  59.89 tc kruber
15.  1:00.89 BleachedTurtle
16.  1:01.55 BradenTheMagician
17.  1:03.06 YouCubing
18.  1:03.16 abhijat
19.  1:03.72 DGCubes
20.  1:04.60 abunickabhi
21.  1:06.24 d2polld
22.  1:07.61 BMcCl1
23.  1:08.50 Utkarsh Ashar
24.  1:11.88 nikodem.rudy
25.  1:11.97 tommyo11
26.  1:14.02 MattP98
27.  1:16.04 nevinscph
28.  1:16.86 nico_german_cuber
29.  1:17.15 joshsailscga
30.  1:19.14 midnightcuberx
31.  1:19.25 Adam Chodyniecki
32.  1:23.30 NintendoCuber
33.  1:24.04 Sub1Hour
33.  1:24.04 loffy
35.  1:28.09 LittleLumos
36.  1:28.15 DNF_Cuber
37.  1:28.20 CaptainCuber
38.  1:28.52 Julio974
39.  1:29.19 HKspeed.com
40.  1:29.24 Batsy_who_laughs
41.  1:36.04 Lilas ma
42.  1:36.26 breadears
43.  1:41.56 NarenRameshB
44.  1:42.08 FishyIshy
45.  1:43.91 NaterTater23
46.  1:46.29 Swamp347
47.  1:52.10 Mike Hughey
48.  1:58.41 Lewis
49.  2:00.93 Paweł
50.  2:05.33 Jrg
51.  2:08.92 One Wheel
52.  2:13.01 HippieCuber
53.  2:17.55 Rubika-37-021204
54.  2:36.20 anna4f
55.  2:44.17 KarlMarcus11
56.  2:46.73 Jacck
57.  3:08.12 MatsBergsten
58.  5:41.71 Joshua smith the cuber
59.  DNF JoXCuber


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(41)
1.  1:44.31 Dream Cubing
2.  1:52.37 Micah Morrison
3.  1:53.13 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  1:58.13 OriginalUsername
5.  1:59.18 Luke Garrett
6.  2:02.64 Heewon Seo
7.  2:02.66 JoXCuber
8.  2:03.10 fun at the joy
9.  2:15.93 abhijat
10.  2:16.79 MrKuba600
11.  2:26.20 BraydenTheCuber
12.  2:29.34 tc kruber
13.  2:30.83 BradenTheMagician
14.  2:31.33 Zeke Mackay
15.  2:31.52 BleachedTurtle
16.  2:32.56 abunickabhi
17.  2:32.59 DGCubes
18.  2:35.50 YouCubing
19.  2:37.21 nevinscph
20.  2:45.70 joshsailscga
21.  2:59.17 BMcCl1
22.  3:03.18 NintendoCuber
23.  3:03.50 Sub1Hour
24.  3:09.07 breadears
25.  3:14.30 Bilbo7
26.  3:15.25 nico_german_cuber
27.  3:37.01 LittleLumos
28.  3:43.44 CaptainCuber
29.  3:49.27 Utkarsh Ashar
30.  3:49.57 loffy
31.  3:58.30 d2polld
32.  4:07.88 DNF_Cuber
33.  4:10.21 One Wheel
34.  4:13.76 HKspeed.com
35.  4:29.85 Lewis
36.  4:47.92 TheCuber12345
37.  4:54.81 Jrg
38.  5:08.58 Rubika-37-021204
39.  5:12.62 Paweł
40.  5:34.23 Jacck
41.  5:37.18 HippieCuber


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(16)
1.  3:48.10 ichcubegerne
2.  4:18.65 Heewon Seo
3.  4:51.98 MrKuba600


Spoiler



4.  4:53.18 fun at the joy
5.  5:00.92 nevinscph
6.  5:24.23 DGCubes
7.  5:25.10 YouCubing
8.  7:07.67 CaptainCuber
9.  7:27.87 LittleLumos
10.  8:21.07 One Wheel
11.  9:11.01 Jrg
12.  9:28.91 Lewis
13.  10:20.35 Paweł
14.  10:31.20 Jacck
15.  10:39.03 Rubika-37-021204
16.  12:35.73 HippieCuber


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(12)
1.  6:52.65 ichcubegerne
2.  8:00.58 Heewon Seo
3.  8:31.02 nevinscph


Spoiler



4.  8:38.96 MrKuba600
5.  8:45.05 fun at the joy
6.  9:41.45 YouCubing
7.  12:19.87 CaptainCuber
8.  13:52.04 One Wheel
9.  17:10.43 Lewis
10.  17:28.31 Jrg
11.  18:41.93 Paweł
12.  19:27.59 Rubika-37-021204


*Clock*(58)
1.  3.96 TipsterTrickster
2.  4.13 JChambers13
3.  4.58 Yunhooooo


Spoiler



4.  4.87 MartinN13
5.  5.51 Liam Wadek
6.  6.36 vishwasankarcubing
7.  6.54 MattP98
8.  6.85 DesertWolf
9.  6.97 dat1asiandude
10.  7.10 50ph14
11.  7.22 cuberkid10
12.  7.45 Parke187
13.  7.57 Luke Garrett
14.  7.68 YouCubing
15.  8.19 BradenTheMagician
16.  8.20 tJardigradHe
17.  8.61 MCuber
18.  9.00 sean_cut4
19.  9.05 ImmolatedMarmoset
20.  9.20 OriginalUsername
21.  9.35 Micah Morrison
22.  9.40 fun at the joy
23.  9.86 Mattia Pasquini
24.  10.20 CubicOreo
25.  10.47 Logan2017DAYR01
26.  11.39 ichcubegerne
27.  11.42 Zeke Mackay
28.  11.78 Hunter Eric Deardurff
29.  11.81 Raymos Castillo
30.  11.91 Antto Pitkänen
31.  11.97 revaldoah
32.  12.59 DGCubes
33.  12.68 Boris McCoy
34.  12.88 Sub1Hour
35.  13.00 Paweł
36.  13.16 abhijat
37.  14.63 BenChristman1
38.  15.15 BleachedTurtle
39.  17.15 Heewon Seo
40.  17.48 abunickabhi
41.  17.79 Lilas ma
42.  18.00 Mike Hughey
43.  18.67 tommyo11
44.  19.03 pizzacrust
45.  19.62 nevinscph
46.  19.75 Natanael
47.  20.07 HelloKIMKIM
48.  20.50 Jacck
49.  20.99 Batsy_who_laughs
50.  23.13 d2polld
51.  23.25 wearephamily1719
52.  26.65 sporteisvogel
53.  27.52 DNF_Cuber
54.  30.55 One Wheel
55.  55.89 HippieCuber
56.  58.14 midnightcuberx
57.  DNF MatsBergsten
57.  DNF Axel Lönnstedt


*Megaminx*(48)
1.  37.05 Heewon Seo
2.  48.46 thecubingwizard
3.  50.12 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)


Spoiler



4.  51.74 KrokosB
5.  52.96 Micah Morrison
6.  53.85 BrianJ
7.  55.34 Luke Garrett
8.  58.26 OriginalUsername
9.  58.94 MrKuba600
10.  59.81 MCuber
11.  1:02.11 abhijat
12.  1:05.04 tJardigradHe
13.  1:06.64 Brendyn Dunagan
14.  1:06.90 DGCubes
15.  1:06.93 ichcubegerne
16.  1:09.85 BradenTheMagician
17.  1:11.07 CubicOreo
18.  1:12.32 YouCubing
19.  1:14.81 Lilas ma
20.  1:20.00 Charles Jerome
21.  1:22.87 Logan2017DAYR01
22.  1:26.53 Boris McCoy
23.  1:30.86 50ph14
24.  1:32.86 nevinscph
25.  1:33.84 BraydenTheCuber
26.  1:37.47 ImmolatedMarmoset
27.  1:39.31 Neb
28.  1:39.46 Delta Phi
29.  1:40.06 Liam Wadek
30.  1:45.51 Dylan Swarts
31.  1:45.78 BleachedTurtle
32.  1:47.70 joshsailscga
33.  1:58.08 BenChristman1
34.  1:59.86 midnightcuberx
35.  2:06.85 Lewis
36.  2:15.56 DNF_Cuber
37.  2:16.39 loffy
38.  2:24.18 tommyo11
39.  2:31.50 CaptainCuber
40.  2:32.29 Hunter Eric Deardurff
41.  2:32.69 HippieCuber
42.  2:37.71 One Wheel
43.  2:42.24 Paweł
44.  3:12.82 sporteisvogel
45.  3:33.85 Jacck
46.  4:35.98 Rubika-37-021204
47.  DNF VJW
47.  DNF BrodoTheDodo


*Pyraminx*(94)
1.  2.09 Harsha Paladugu
2.  2.48 Awder
3.  2.49 50ph14


Spoiler



4.  2.57 tJardigradHe
5.  2.58 NarenRameshB
6.  2.59 DGCubes
7.  2.65 Cooki348
8.  2.75 Logan2017DAYR01
9.  2.80 MrKuba600
10.  2.88 Rafaello
11.  3.23 Charles Jerome
12.  3.46 BradenTheMagician
13.  3.55 Heath Flick
14.  3.63 MCuber
15.  3.67 OriginalUsername
16.  3.92 Luke Garrett
17.  3.96 Liam Wadek
18.  4.00 Christopher Fandrich
19.  4.11 CubicOreo
20.  4.27 Boris McCoy
21.  4.62 dat1asiandude
22.  4.64 Micah Morrison
23.  4.86 u Cube
24.  4.88 Cale S
25.  5.00 BraydenTheCuber
26.  5.02 YouCubing
27.  5.03 Antto Pitkänen
28.  5.21 CaptainCuber
29.  5.26 VIBE_ZT
30.  5.42 UnknownCanvas
31.  5.44 Utkarsh Ashar
32.  5.50 NathanaelCubes
33.  5.70 Heewon Seo
33.  5.70 Raymos Castillo
35.  5.75 MattP98
36.  5.82 tommyo11
37.  5.87 BleachedTurtle
37.  5.87 MaksymilianMisiak
39.  5.97 ichcubegerne
40.  6.02 Zeke Mackay
41.  6.04 fun at the joy
42.  6.09 NintendoCuber
43.  6.10 Lilas ma
44.  6.12 Lewis
45.  6.30 cuberkid10
46.  6.44 Sub1Hour
46.  6.44 Keenan Johnson
48.  6.47 jihu1011
49.  6.62 Parke187
49.  6.62 The Cubing Dufus
51.  6.66 PingPongCuber
52.  6.93 vishwasankarcubing
53.  6.94 CodingCuber
54.  6.99 sean_cut4
55.  7.11 nico_german_cuber
56.  7.48 nikodem.rudy
57.  7.77 abhijat
58.  7.99 Dylan Swarts
59.  8.07 Axel Lönnstedt
59.  8.07 loffy
61.  8.17 midnightcuberx
62.  8.29 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
63.  8.78 Cuz Red
64.  9.32 ImmolatedMarmoset
65.  9.33 epride17
66.  9.44 Mike Hughey
67.  9.72 Theo1409
68.  9.76 Julio974
69.  10.13 Joshua smith the cuber
70.  10.24 BenChristman1
71.  10.43 d2polld
72.  10.45 abunickabhi
73.  10.59 Paweł
74.  10.86 sporteisvogel
75.  11.02 edd_dib
76.  11.62 feli.cubes
77.  11.84 TheCuber12345
78.  11.93 HelloKIMKIM
79.  12.05 nevinscph
80.  12.13 BrodoTheDodo
81.  12.42 cubeyinnit
82.  12.50 HippieCuber
83.  13.58 thomas.sch
84.  13.79 Delta Phi
85.  14.11 DNF_Cuber
86.  14.49 Jacck
87.  14.65 KarlMarcus11
88.  16.27 Batsy_who_laughs
89.  17.11 One Wheel
90.  17.32 anna4f
91.  17.39 flyingk
91.  17.39 Rubika-37-021204
93.  33.65 MatsBergsten
94.  46.56 MarcoKiel7


*Square-1*(63)
1.  7.37 dat1asiandude
2.  8.27 PokeCubes
3.  9.39 Christopher Fandrich


Spoiler



4.  9.68 Lilas ma
5.  10.09 Micah Morrison
6.  10.26 Brendyn Dunagan
7.  10.29 Sub1Hour
8.  10.46 thecubingwizard
9.  11.08 Luke Garrett
10.  11.52 Charles Jerome
11.  11.93 BrianJ
12.  12.83 tJardigradHe
13.  13.15 YouCubing
14.  13.40 Cale S
15.  13.87 BradenTheMagician
16.  14.34 cuberkid10
17.  14.50 ichcubegerne
18.  15.00 Boris McCoy
19.  15.23 BraydenTheCuber
20.  15.85 OriginalUsername
21.  15.91 Logan2017DAYR01
22.  16.19 NathanaelCubes
23.  16.35 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
24.  16.38 MrKuba600
25.  16.42 Zeke Mackay
26.  16.93 50ph14
27.  17.34 Antto Pitkänen
28.  17.38 MCuber
29.  17.53 fun at the joy
30.  17.54 MaksymilianMisiak
31.  17.60 20luky3
32.  17.83 NintendoCuber
33.  18.83 ExultantCarn
34.  18.92 DGCubes
35.  19.61 MattP98
36.  20.50 VIBE_ZT
37.  21.62 midnightcuberx
38.  21.84 CubicOreo
39.  23.29 Heewon Seo
40.  23.47 bhoffman492
41.  23.83 Dream Cubing
42.  23.99 The Cubing Dufus
43.  25.29 Neb
44.  25.47 abhijat
45.  28.19 Julio974
46.  28.95 DNF_Cuber
47.  30.31 Natanael
48.  30.95 Liam Wadek
49.  37.85 BenChristman1
50.  43.14 Lewis
51.  44.28 Paweł
52.  48.69 VJW
53.  52.28 nevinscph
54.  1:02.27 filmip
55.  1:03.30 One Wheel
56.  1:03.64 CaptainCuber
57.  1:05.62 sporteisvogel
58.  1:09.90 Mike Hughey
59.  1:11.38 Axel Lönnstedt
60.  1:14.28 Jacck
61.  1:14.47 d2polld
62.  2:53.70 MatsBergsten
63.  3:23.57 Rubika-37-021204


*Skewb*(90)
1.  1.85 PratikKhannaSkewb
2.  1.88 riz3ndrr
3.  2.82 Legomanz


Spoiler



4.  2.85 Charles Jerome
5.  3.13 PokeCubes
6.  3.14 bhoffman492
7.  3.21 Rubadcar
8.  3.36 OriginalUsername
9.  3.38 tJardigradHe
10.  3.42 u Cube
11.  3.44 BrianJ
12.  3.52 MrKuba600
13.  3.64 Antto Pitkänen
14.  3.83 Cale S
15.  3.85 asacuber
16.  4.00 d2polld
17.  4.01 Brendyn Dunagan
18.  4.21 DGCubes
19.  4.24 Heewon Seo
20.  4.26 sean_cut4
21.  4.27 Boris McCoy
22.  4.37 Liam Wadek
23.  4.40 Luke Garrett
24.  4.41 VIBE_ZT
25.  4.43 dat1asiandude
26.  4.51 ichcubegerne
27.  4.64 BradenTheMagician
28.  4.69 MattP98
29.  4.77 ImmolatedMarmoset
30.  4.81 Logan2017DAYR01
31.  4.85 Parke187
32.  4.88 50ph14
33.  4.93 mihnea3000
34.  5.00 CubicOreo
35.  5.38 Micah Morrison
36.  5.40 cuberkid10
36.  5.40 Zeke Mackay
38.  5.49 NarenRameshB
39.  5.61 Julio974
40.  5.82 BleachedTurtle
41.  5.96 YouCubing
41.  5.96 Raymos Castillo
43.  5.98 Christopher Fandrich
44.  6.00 Dream Cubing
45.  6.28 wearephamily1719
46.  6.30 vishwasankarcubing
47.  6.39 Lilas ma
48.  6.56 Paweł
49.  6.65 NintendoCuber
50.  6.66 The Cubing Dufus
51.  6.69 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
52.  6.80 fun at the joy
53.  6.89 Utkarsh Ashar
54.  7.19 midnightcuberx
55.  7.31 PingPongCuber
56.  7.46 KingCanyon
56.  7.46 Axel Lönnstedt
58.  7.67 Dylan Swarts
59.  7.86 tommyo11
60.  8.05 Cuz Red
61.  8.41 Sub1Hour
62.  8.44 abunickabhi
63.  8.82 MaksymilianMisiak
64.  9.58 feli.cubes
65.  9.61 CaptainCuber
66.  9.75 Nuuk cuber
67.  9.78 DNF_Cuber
68.  10.02 abhijat
69.  10.21 nevinscph
70.  10.28 nikodem.rudy
71.  10.57 Lewis
72.  10.74 Batsy_who_laughs
73.  10.78 loffy
74.  11.00 Mike Hughey
75.  12.16 Delta Phi
76.  12.46 Natanael
77.  13.21 HelloKIMKIM
78.  13.58 BenChristman1
79.  14.35 TheCuber12345
80.  14.56 Rubika-37-021204
81.  17.34 BrodoTheDodo
82.  18.06 MatsBergsten
83.  18.67 HippieCuber
84.  19.40 Jacck
85.  20.73 thomas.sch
86.  26.54 sporteisvogel
87.  30.10 One Wheel
88.  31.22 VJW
89.  34.98 Joshua smith the cuber
90.  DNF MCuber


*Kilominx*(20)
1.  21.90 DGCubes
2.  27.13 MrKuba600
3.  27.54 abhijat


Spoiler



4.  28.16 ichcubegerne
5.  29.73 CubicOreo
6.  30.90 Charles Jerome
7.  31.56 BradenTheMagician
8.  31.80 YouCubing
9.  35.25 Luke Garrett
10.  36.98 Lilas ma
11.  45.48 abunickabhi
12.  48.44 Sub1Hour
13.  51.61 Julio974
14.  52.25 Lewis
15.  1:04.54 linus.sch
16.  1:14.53 Paweł
17.  1:15.88 joshsailscga
18.  2:01.83 One Wheel
19.  2:03.19 TheCuber12345
20.  2:45.60 MatsBergsten


*Mini Guildford*(14)
1.  3:36.32 Micah Morrison
2.  3:48.65 Luke Garrett
3.  3:49.87 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  3:54.50 OriginalUsername
5.  4:09.65 Heewon Seo
6.  4:14.75 ichcubegerne
7.  4:27.12 BradenTheMagician
8.  4:59.45 abhijat
9.  5:28.79 YouCubing
10.  6:08.60 MattP98
11.  9:37.08 DNF_Cuber
12.  11:13.36 Paweł
13.  11:16.84 One Wheel
14.  11:52.07 ProStar


*Redi Cube*(21)
1.  9.22 BMcCl1
2.  9.94 DGCubes
3.  12.95 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  13.25 vishwasankarcubing
5.  13.45 edd_dib
6.  13.96 Harsha Paladugu
7.  15.60 Luke Garrett
8.  16.28 cuberkid10
9.  18.55 Paweł
10.  19.69 Zeke Mackay
11.  19.72 Lilas ma
12.  19.78 YouCubing
13.  22.81 Julio974
14.  23.25 BleachedTurtle
15.  26.38 Sub1Hour
16.  30.93 Lewis
17.  33.70 Mike Hughey
18.  51.21 Jacck
19.  52.95 Rubika-37-021204
20.  1:12.96 One Wheel
21.  1:19.06 sporteisvogel


*Master Pyraminx*(13)
1.  15.97 Harsha Paladugu
2.  25.61 Zeke Mackay
3.  28.88 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  36.36 YouCubing
5.  37.64 ichcubegerne
6.  50.19 Julio974
7.  59.10 Mike Hughey
8.  1:09.28 Lewis
9.  1:14.18 Swamp347
10.  1:21.87 One Wheel
11.  1:30.17 Jacck
12.  1:37.80 Rubika-37-021204
13.  2:10.25 Paweł


*15 Puzzle*(11)
1.  10.15 Hunter Eric Deardurff
2.  12.96 YouCubing
3.  15.62 Natanael


Spoiler



4.  23.36 ichcubegerne
5.  23.39 Zeke Mackay
6.  27.27 ImmolatedMarmoset
7.  32.85 DGCubes
8.  44.04 MatsBergsten
9.  45.71 Mike Hughey
10.  49.51 Neb
11.  4:39.68 Jacck


*Speed Fewest Moves*(2)
1.  53.11 Jacck
2.  DNF Cale S

*Mirror Blocks*(20)
1.  18.69 BradenTheMagician
2.  20.83 ichcubegerne
3.  31.21 joshsailscga


Spoiler



4.  36.20 YouCubing
5.  36.66 edd_dib
6.  40.71 Lilas ma
7.  47.64 Zeke Mackay
8.  50.77 DGCubes
9.  59.22 Raymos Castillo
10.  1:01.06 Lewis
11.  1:09.34 MaksymilianMisiak
12.  1:10.09 Luke Garrett
13.  1:21.11 Hunter Eric Deardurff
14.  1:28.96 Paweł
15.  1:44.53 Delta Phi
16.  2:28.02 Joshua smith the cuber
17.  3:09.45 Rubika-37-021204
18.  3:26.91 One Wheel
19.  3:45.29 tommyo11
20.  4:47.45 Jacck


*Curvy Copter*(3)
1.  4:22.90 YouCubing
2.  6:18.66 edd_dib
3.  9:48.22 One Wheel


*Contest results*(199)
1.  1163 Luke Garrett
2.  1142 OriginalUsername
3.  1122 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  1081 Micah Morrison
5.  1034 DGCubes
6.  1028 YouCubing
7.  1000 MrKuba600
8.  986 Heewon Seo
9.  972 tJardigradHe
10.  962 BradenTheMagician
11.  857 fun at the joy
12.  851 Zeke Mackay
13.  828 Christopher Fandrich
14.  824 Charles Jerome
15.  797 Dream Cubing
16.  787 CubicOreo
17.  748 cuberkid10
18.  723 abhijat
19.  700 BleachedTurtle
20.  698 sean_cut4
20.  698 MattP98
22.  695 MCuber
22.  695 BrianJ
24.  682 Liam Wadek
25.  657 nevinscph
26.  649 Boris McCoy
27.  628 Sub1Hour
28.  622 JoXCuber
29.  620 Logan2017DAYR01
30.  585 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
31.  582 nikodem.rudy
32.  577 dat1asiandude
33.  560 abunickabhi
34.  552 NarenRameshB
35.  548 Rafaello
36.  547 tommyo11
37.  540 Lilas ma
38.  535 NathanaelCubes
39.  533 Brendyn Dunagan
40.  526 midnightcuberx
41.  507 vishwasankarcubing
41.  507 d2polld
43.  495 u Cube
44.  492 MaksymilianMisiak
45.  490 PokeCubes
46.  479 Cale S
47.  476 riz3ndrr
47.  476 BMcCl1
49.  464 Raymos Castillo
49.  464 Dylan Swarts
51.  463 Rubadcar
52.  452 Utkarsh Ashar
53.  446 Antto Pitkänen
53.  446 Julio974
55.  444 DNF_Cuber
56.  438 Cooki348
57.  428 Parke187
57.  428 CaptainCuber
57.  428 50ph14
60.  427 xyzzy
61.  412 NintendoCuber
62.  409 sigalig
63.  406 Harsha Paladugu
64.  394 VJW
65.  393 Paweł
66.  391 joshsailscga
67.  388 PratikKhannaSkewb
68.  382 thecubingwizard
68.  382 ExultantCarn
70.  380 nico_german_cuber
71.  373 PingPongCuber
72.  367 Delta Phi
73.  363 BenChristman1
74.  357 loffy
75.  355 tc kruber
76.  352 Batsy_who_laughs
76.  352 VIBE_ZT
78.  348 JChambers13
79.  333 Lewis
80.  332 Neb
81.  318 BraydenTheCuber
82.  314 wearephamily1719
83.  310 LittleLumos
84.  308 Imran Rahman
85.  304 cuberonline
85.  304 Cuz Red
85.  304 KingCanyon
88.  302 ImmolatedMarmoset
89.  293 epride17
90.  289 Adam Chodyniecki
91.  285 The Cubing Dufus
91.  285 KrokosB
93.  284 Natanael
94.  281 One Wheel
94.  281 FaLoL
96.  277 FishyIshy
97.  274 Jacck
97.  274 Mike Hughey
99.  268 breadears
100.  263 Keenan Johnson
101.  255 Swamp347
102.  250 RealNaoh
103.  249 G2013
104.  248 Bilbo7
105.  244 jake.levine
106.  241 Ali161102
107.  238 HKspeed.com
108.  234 trangium
109.  229 Hunter Eric Deardurff
110.  228 edd_dib
111.  226 Keroma12
112.  224 Legomanz
113.  217 asacuber
114.  207 Fred Lang
115.  206 ican97
116.  205 Mat XD
117.  193 jihu1011
118.  191 CodingCuber
119.  189 TheCuber12345
120.  188 MatsBergsten
121.  187 Rubika-37-021204
122.  182 HippieCuber
123.  181 mihnea3000
123.  181 revaldoah
125.  175 João Vinicius
125.  175 gottagitgud
127.  169 sporteisvogel
128.  162 Jrg
129.  160 HelloKIMKIM
130.  155 Axel Lönnstedt
131.  152 thatkid
132.  145 dhafin
132.  145 topppits
134.  136 einsteiger
135.  122 Nika
136.  121 ProStar
137.  120 NaterTater23
138.  115 anna4f
138.  115 bhoffman492
140.  114 Theo1409
141.  112 cheaj99
142.  110 crazykitten499
142.  110 Filipe Teixeira
144.  109 ryan_soh
144.  109 lumes2121
146.  106 KarlMarcus11
147.  103 BrodoTheDodo
148.  101 UnknownCanvas
148.  101 TheSlykrCubr
150.  100 Pranav Gadge
150.  100 pizzacrust
152.  95 Awder
153.  93 Petri Krzywacki
153.  93 feli.cubes
153.  93 MegaminxMan
156.  84 Heath Flick
156.  84 Natemophi
156.  84 Nuuk cuber
159.  75 thomas.sch
160.  74 Ditto64
161.  71 Sean Hartman
161.  71 Joshua smith the cuber
163.  66 DiamondGolem12
164.  63 Caleb Rogers
165.  60 TipsterTrickster
166.  59 nms777
166.  59 freshcuber.de
168.  58 MarkA64
168.  58 Yunhooooo
170.  57 gamers652
170.  57 MartinN13
172.  56 KP-20359
173.  53 DesertWolf
174.  51 filmip
175.  47 Sitina
176.  46 SonofRonan
177.  42 cubeyinnit
177.  42 PCCuber
179.  41 MrLunarWolf
180.  40 MJS Cubing
181.  38 Mattia Pasquini
182.  37 20luky3
182.  37 kilwap147
184.  35 flyingk
184.  35 linus.sch
186.  31 DavEz
187.  30 mattboeren
188.  28 SanDro
189.  26 calotret
190.  22 Dutchy
191.  19 MarcoKiel7
192.  18 AyushKathale
193.  15 Mrauo
193.  15 Curtis
195.  14 KyleTheCuber
195.  14 Kai_Valdez
197.  12 Justplayingwithx
198.  11 OriEy
199.  10 Ace19212


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 5, 2021)

199 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 108!

That means our winner this week is *trangium!* Congratulations!!


----------

